# Former police dog dumped at NYC shelter, status 'super urgent'



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

The full article can be found at the examiner dot com, google former police dog dumped at nyc shelter status listed as super urgent. I didn't know if I would be permitted to post the link here, so I didn't, but if you google as I described, you should be able to find it with no problem. 

German Shepherds have a special place in my heart, as does the entire field of law enforcement (I am the daughter of a now retired Royal Canadian Mounted Police officer).

If there is anyone on this forum in the NYC area and you can help or you know of anyone who can, please consider doing so. This dog spent his life in the service and protection of the public, he shouldn't have to end his days like this.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Buster was rescued, for anyone who may be reading. He is much luckier than most dogs that end up in NYC shelters.


----------



## North&South (May 20, 2015)

That's good to know. Thanks for the information.


----------

